# Spear & Jackson saw, is it a Record?



## Jacob (17 Oct 2013)

Cleaning up an old hand saw saved from a skip. 26" blade 5 point apparently rip filed.
Handle has embossed:

NON BREAK HANDLE Patent No 402,274

In case of doubt there is a repeat on the button on the end of the bar through the handle:

Patent No 402,274

There's a medallion over one of the handle bolts which reads from the centre outward:

S&J (plus Crown logo)
SPEAR & JACKSON.SHEFFIELD.
SPEAR & JACKSON HAVE AN EXPERIENCE AS SAW MAKERS EXTENDING OVER 100 YEARS
ALL SAWS BRANDED SPEAR & JACKSON ARE FULLY WARRANTED
(plus several mysterious logos)

On the blade there's an array of lettering and patterns, from the top:


"SPEARIOR"
MERMAID
TRADE MARK (mermaid logo in the middle)
LONDON..............SPRING
SPEAR & JACKSON
SHEFFIELD
THE PERFECTION OF QUALITY AND WORKMANSHIP
IMPROVED 88 QUALITY

Then on the left it says:

INSPECTED FOR 
HARDNESS & SPRING

On the right:

THIS SAW IS MADE FROM
T - H - S
(TOUGH) (HARD) (SPRINGY)
SUPER SAW STEEL


My question is - is this a record for words on a saw?

I sharpened it (with difficulty) as it seems to be made of tough hard springy super saw steel! Surprise surprise.
Something tells me it was probably made by Spear & Jackson


----------



## Sheffield Tony (17 Oct 2013)

That word "IMPROVED" has some strange meanings at times ...

The Spear and Jackson in front of me can't compete with yours. It is a 9tpi crosscut with a wooden handle, and offers only:

(in gold, on the handle)
SPEAR & JACKSON
(on medallion)
SJ
A SPEAR & JACKSON GUARANTEED TOOL backed by 200 years sawmaking experience
(on blade)
SPEAR & JACKSON
NEW SPEARIOR 
88
Long Life Steel - Stays Sharp - Made in Sheffield - England


So you may have a record. Now my question is - contrary to what it says, the blade has patently not stayed sharp, though it has had such a life that it can't be blamed. It is still rust free and shiny, but missing the odd tooth, and has a remarkable amount of fleam. Is it a good saw ? worth the bother of major sharpening ?


----------



## bugbear (17 Oct 2013)

Spearior saws are very good












Well worth the 3 quid I paid.

BugBear


----------



## Jacob (17 Oct 2013)

Mine was free.
S&J are top notch saws. Generally unpretentious but very good quality.


----------



## bugbear (17 Oct 2013)

Jacob":1vfjka22 said:


> S&J are top notch saws. Generally unpretentious but very good quality.



Dunno about "unpretentious", whatever that means in a saw. They *were* Britain's premier saw maker, and the first to copy the new Disston designs, with prices to match, at least until the 1970's.

BugBear


----------



## TobyC (17 Oct 2013)

Nice saw but not a record, some saws had whole paragraphs on them, about some history, or sharpening instructions for no-set saws, or anything you can imagine.


----------



## Jacob (18 Oct 2013)

bugbear":k3xn1erl said:


> Jacob":k3xn1erl said:
> 
> 
> > S&J are top notch saws. Generally unpretentious but very good quality.
> ...


Surely Disston copied S&J, or if not then another Sheffield pre-cursor? Saws weren't invented in America, they were taken there by Europeans.


----------



## bugbear (18 Oct 2013)

Jacob":1h0erhil said:


> bugbear":1h0erhil said:
> 
> 
> > Jacob":1h0erhil said:
> ...



The confidence and abrasiveness of your statements combined with the depth of your ignorance never ceases to amaze.

Learn something about the history of saw technology, and try again.

BugBear


----------



## Jacob (18 Oct 2013)

bugbear":2781gahe said:


> Jacob":2781gahe said:
> 
> 
> > bugbear":2781gahe said:
> ...


F off bugbear you tedious twerp.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 Oct 2013)

:lol: Handbags at ten paces!!!!


----------



## Corneel (19 Oct 2013)

Gentleman! 

I see a bit of mis communication. Of course, the handsaw is not an American invention. But bb wrote about the NEW design from Diston. I suppose he means the skew back.


----------



## bugbear (19 Oct 2013)

Corneel":a6l69zbp said:


> Gentleman!
> 
> I see a bit of mis communication. Of course, the handsaw is not an American invention. But bb wrote about the NEW design from Diston. I suppose he means the skew back.



Quite right.

BugBear


----------



## Vann (19 Oct 2013)

Jacob":emmtgh7s said:


> F off bugbear you tedious twerp.


I just love some of the technical terms used in these threads (hammer) 

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## MMUK (19 Oct 2013)




----------



## RossJarvis (19 Oct 2013)

MMUK":1a5o6dh6 said:


>



shhhh. Don't crunch so loudly, they may hear us and go back into their burrows, we'll have nothing to watch then.


----------

